# Suffix Seige



## Popeye (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone use this stuff? I have some on a couple different setups and have differing opinions about it. I have the clear on a 5' Bill Dance UL and think it's the cat's meow for pan fish. I have the Camo on my 7' Wally Marshall with Shimano Symetre and hate the stuff. Casting distance is crap and always seems to get fouled up on the reel. I had Berkley XL before the Suffix and never had that problem. Not to happy with the abrasion resistance of either. So as I am using my UL's for Walleye (teeth and rocks) more and more, I'm gonna be looking at a different brand of line, one with better abrasion resistance.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 29, 2008)

I havent used the suffix mono yet but I love their preformance braid, sorry I cant give ya more info on it. If I get a spool of it to try ill let ya know what i think though.


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2008)

I have just used the elite...I like it allot.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm also looking for a good 6lb line.I can't cast and it's always hanging up on the spool.I currently have stren.Dunno what line it is but I'm sure it's cheap crap.I put it on 5 years ago.Ain't fished with that rod and reel much.how often sould line be changed?


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2008)

ben2go said:


> I'm also looking for a good 6lb line.I can't cast and it's always hanging up on the spool.I currently have stren.Dunno what line it is but I'm sure it's cheap crap.I put it on 5 years ago.Ain't fished with that rod and reel much.how often sould line be changed?




Holy cow 5 years? It's time to change it. :LOL2:


----------



## SMDave (Sep 29, 2008)

I fish with Sufix Elite mono for saltwater (surf/jetty), and LOVE this stuff! Extremely low memory, a decent amount of stretch, and the abrasion resistance is out of this world! It casts extremely smooth, and has great knot/tensile strength. Supposedly Siege is supposed to be the more abrasion-resistant version of Elite, I can't imagine that fraying easily! It is still very limp although it has a great amount of abrasion resistance. I have only used 17lb. test line, but can't imagine any of the lighter ratings being much different. If it's anything like Elite, then spend the extra money and get it (it's not the cheapest mono). 

By the way, I change my line every winter before Spring (I don't fish in Winter), so this would be annually.


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 29, 2008)

I have never used Seige, but I have used sufix ProMix. Right now I am using it for leaders because I am low on flouro, but I have it on a baitcaster and a extra spool for a spinning reel. It casts nicely on the baitcaster and spinning reel. It is super limp and seems to be pretty tough. I have not broke off a fish yet with it, and most of the time I have to pull the fish through submerged trees/brush. I am not sure if they still make this line, I bought the spool a year or two ago, and have never seen it sold anywhere else. The store I bought it at close soon after I bought it. It was pretty cheap too if I remember correctly. Flouro has better abrasion resistance, so you may want to look into that. I have never used it as a mainline, so I don't know how it handles on a reel. Good Luck....I have a hard time using mono anymore, after over five years of using only braid, I will never go back.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure if I should go super line on my little UL's or not. I know for sure I would feel every bump and tap, but Walleye are a bit line shy. Of course this is fairly stained water I fish so maybe the Power Pro green? Never been a fan of leaders when casting. Trolling yes, casting not really.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also looking for a good 6lb line.I can't cast and it's always hanging up on the spool.I currently have stren.Dunno what line it is but I'm sure it's cheap crap.I put it on 5 years ago.Ain't fished with that rod and reel much.how often sould line be changed?
> ...




I agree.I recently used it to pluck some bluegill and never broke one off.I do take really go care of my gear.Everything stays in a water tight lockable building.No direct sun light gets in,so no UV exposure.

Is the Elite line made in 6 to 8 pound line?I only fish for crappie,bluegill,bream,etc.... with this rod.I have caught a few 2 pound LMB on it.I'm gonna cruise the BPS and Cabela's websites tonight.


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes it is made in that line. If I can also make a person suggestion....The cheapo, basic Basspro Excel mono is excellent in my opinion. You get crazy yardage fro the same price. I have it in 12 pound and 14 pound as of now. I have even used the 17lb and that breaks branches off trees when you pitch lures into them. I have seen this this.

Read the reviews too.

$8.99 for 1500 yards.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_13308____SearchResults#reviews


----------



## ben2go (Sep 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> Yes it is made in that line. If I can also make a person suggestion....The cheapo, basic Basspro Excel mono is excellent in my opinion. You get crazy yardage fro the same price. I have it in 12 pound and 14 pound as of now. I have even used the 17lb and that breaks branches off trees when you pitch lures into them. I have seen this this.
> 
> Read the reviews too.
> 
> ...




:shock: I have 4 kids combo rod n reels to redo plus 3 of mine with 6 to 8 pound line.2 others need 20 pound.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the seige in 6lb test, however I'm not too happy with the 8lb (seems like too much memory) with alot of those whoopdy do's.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 1, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Not sure if I should go super line on my little UL's or not. I know for sure I would feel every bump and tap, but Walleye are a bit line shy. Of course this is fairly stained water I fish so maybe the Power Pro green? Never been a fan of leaders when casting. Trolling yes, casting not really.




Anymore, Braid is about all I use(especially on my spinning rods). Power Pro all the way. Why don't you like using a leader when casting? I usually tie on about a 6-8ft leader(floro or mono) using a uni-to-uni knot and that will last a good while depending on how much you re-tie. So you get the low-visibility of the floro/mono and the sensitivity of braid.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 1, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Anymore, Braid is about all I use(especially on my spinning rods). Power Pro all the way. Why don't you like using a leader when casting? I usually tie on about a 6-8ft leader(floro or mono) using a uni-to-uni knot and that will last a good while depending on how much you re-tie. So you get the low-visibility of the floro/mono and the sensitivity of braid.



It's more of a "that's the way I was taught and that's the way I've always done it" type of thing. I know, progress with the times or get left behind. I also don't like the way the uni-uni connection bumps going through the tip eye when casting 1/16oz jigs. I had a break off about 30 feet from my terminal connection and did a nui-uni knot and it hangs up right there unless I make sure the rod tip is pointing straight out when the knot passes through the tip. I should look at it though, I might have a little more tag end left causing that.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 1, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Anymore, Braid is about all I use(especially on my spinning rods). Power Pro all the way. Why don't you like using a leader when casting? I usually tie on about a 6-8ft leader(floro or mono) using a uni-to-uni knot and that will last a good while depending on how much you re-tie. So you get the low-visibility of the floro/mono and the sensitivity of braid.
> ...



Yeah, I understand what you mean with just not doing things a certain way. I just recently started doing it this way too. I didn't like the thought of having to keep a leader tied on etc, etc. I also first did have a little problem the knot catching the eyes....but I figured out with a little work on your knot, it isn't a problem....its just a matter of making sure the tag ends are completely cut off and pull each side of the knot tight before pulling them together....it really minimizes the size of the knot.


----------



## slim357 (Oct 3, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Anymore, Braid is about all I use(especially on my spinning rods). Power Pro all the way. Why don't you like using a leader when casting? I usually tie on about a 6-8ft leader(floro or mono) using a uni-to-uni knot and that will last a good while depending on how much you re-tie. So you get the low-visibility of the floro/mono and the sensitivity of braid.
> ...




I have the same problem with the line to line knots hittin the eyes on the casts, it got to the point i was only using a 1foot leader so I could cast with the knot already passed the tip-eye. However Ive stoped using the braided line again, might give it another try next year, but probably will just stick to good ole mono


----------



## Popeye (Oct 3, 2008)

MY BAD. Seems I didn't tie the uni-uni I must have done clinch knot-clinch knot and a clinch knot has squarer shoulders and a wider body. I respooled both crappie/walleye reels with 15# Power Pro (4# mono diameter) and did a 6 foot leader connected uni-uni on one and no leader on the other. I'll see which I prefer when I go out on the 11th for the JD Spinner's Fall Fishing Tourney.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 4, 2008)

I used Elite 10lb Clear for Salmon and Trout on spinning gear. Siege 14lb in my casting Abu Garcia C5 5600, haven't used it yet but I will let you know. Seems pretty good when I cast it in my backyard.


----------



## shootisttx (Jan 13, 2009)

Siege seems to be a lot stiffer and has more memory than Elite. I really like Elite and the Sufix braid.


----------



## CTAngler481 (Jan 16, 2009)

My PB rainbow came on 4 lb Sufix Siege, so you can say, I have a liking for the stuff :wink: 

7 lb 3 oz


----------



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Jan 20, 2009)

I had been using Suffix Elite for 2 years and absolutely think it's the best bang for your buck! I stated using the Camo 10lb line last year on all my spinning gear, as well as 14 and 17lb on a few of my casting reels. Thumbs up for all applications =D> If your using low grade to middle of the line spinning reels, you'll definately get more line twists. Reel magic will help, as well as soaking the spools it comes on in warm water over night. Also, once on the water and the boats is moving at a slow speed(you can also do this from land as long as there is current present) with no lure tied on, flip the bail and let all the line run out behind the boat. Once at the end, softly pinch the line between your thumb and pointing finger and reel back in. 

I recently purchased a Shimano Saros, upgrading from a Symetre and noticed a huge difference in the amount of line twist. Actually, I haven't got one yet, but sure I eventually will some day. I also do a tremendous amount of Smallmouth fishing in crystal clear water,(you'd think you were in Bemuda it's so clear.) I only use Camo 8 or 10lb. Over 100 SM caught on Camo from late May to the 1st week in June and only got one line twist during that period. It's ability to land multiple Smallies in 4 and 5lb class, keep my devoted :wink:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice fish man! 

I have the same feeling about it as you do, I have landed Steelhead after Steelhead with 10lb clear Elite from end of October to end of November.


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2009)

Pig smallies! =D>


----------



## Brine (Jan 20, 2009)

I use 12-14# Seige on baitcasting.
I use 8# Elite on spinning.

The Elite has low memory and casts good. Also, wide spool reels will reduce line twist.


----------

